# Active vs. Neutral Tele Bindings



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Using an active binding that is in a pretty high setting(like bombers with the performance springs) for me usually results in tip dive.
Thats why I never hike or use my bombers in deep pow. I have a bc set up, which are k2 super stinx and targas for hiking and soft snow.
Needless to say up here in Casper I don't use my powder set up very often.
I think after using an active binding set-up you'll like it a lot. It took me forever to get used to bombers.(I also made the switch when I switched to T-1s) So it was a super tight set up.
Hopefully you got something out of my rambling there. I'm sitting here in class while the teacher is talking so I'm a little unfocused on my mountainbuzz.


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey All.

I have been using the Hammer head for a couple years and I love it. That aside, it can pack some snow in the slide rails, so I just keep a 16 penny nail or a small finnish nail counter sink in my pocket to #1 clean out the ice in the rails and #2 make moving the slide pins easier. It seems silly but when you tour with those bindings it makes a handy tool. Also for long tours, try them on the very first hole, it takes almost all of the spring tension out and makes for easy touring.

hope that helps


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm riding prophet 130s with 01 rid stiff. I was in about 3 feet of fresh last weekend killing it and experiencing minimal tip dive. Go big or go home.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Kind of what I said in the other post but, I like an active binding. Riding the O1 Ridic stiff on Dynastar XXL's as a powder ski and O1 stiff on Big Trouble's for mostly on hill non fresh days. Seems like every binding is a bit different in where they and your boot flex and how active they are (even between active bindings) Anyway the hike mode on the 01s is pimp and I think it is a much better all around binding than the Hammerheads. My .02


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

small finnish nail counter sink in my pocket

You should already have on of those in your saftey kit anyway.


----------

